# Sticky  Wiring Diagram Thread *Useful info*



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Feel free to post up Audio Wiring Diagrams for other cars. I scanned mine in from the Haynes manual.

B14:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I get alot of people asking me about wiring and stuff so I usually send them to crutchfield to look at their diagrams, they have some good ones. Ill try to make this neat.
Amplifier Wiring


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Subwoofer Wiring


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

hmm. i guess it is impossible to wire two 4ohm svc speakers to a 4ohm end. only 2ohms in parallel D:


----------



## 240North60 (Aug 18, 2004)

*From the FSM 1992 240sx (S13)*


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

B14 wiring

12 VOLTS CONSTANT GREEN OR WHITE IGNITION HARNESS 

IGNITION 1 BLACK/RED IGNITION HARNESS 

ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 WHITE/BLUE IGNITION HARNESS 

STARTER BLACK/YELLOW AND BLACK/BLUE IGNITION HARNESS 

PARKING LIGHTS RED/BLUE AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH 

DOME LIGHT RED/WHIT (-) DRIVER KICK PANEL 

POWER DOOR LOCK WHITE/LIGHT. GREEN DRIVER KICK PANEL (Type B) 

POWER DOOR UNLOCK TAN DRIVER KICK PANEL (Type B) 

TACH SENSOR GREEN OR GREY AT DISTRIBUTOR 

BRAKE RED/GREEN (+) AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 

HORN GREY/YELLOW (-) STEERING COLM 

FACTORY DISARM GREEN/YELLOW(-) BEHIND DRIVER DASH


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

'93 Sentra/NX wiring:

Speakers:

Front Right: 

Brown
Brown/white

Front Left: 

Blue/yellow
Blue/white

Rear Right: 

Blue
Pink

Rear Left:

Red
Green

Red/black = 12V hot
Blue = 12V ignition Acc/On
Red/blue = illumination system, not used with aftermarket head units
Red/yellow = illumination system, not used with aftermarket head units

Good luck figuring out which speaker leads are - and + the FSM doesn't specify. Hopefully there's markings on the speakers, I didn't look at mine when I took them out because I was running new speaker wire.


----------



## Sthirteen 2fortySX (Sep 9, 2005)

*Thanks!*

thank you toolapcfan!!

You would have saved me a lot of problems. My amp went out a little while back, and I had problems determining which wires were which. After I blew the radio fuse, I decided it might be a good idea to look on the internet, and it's the same color wires with my 1992 Nissan 240sx. Thanks again!


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

For any car diagram here 
http://www.directwholesale.net/diagrams/diagrams.asp?link=BULLDOG


----------



## Max1995 (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone have the 04 QUEST factory radio wiring diagram?
I'm trying to figure out the pins for the DVD input connector.

Thanks!


----------



## woopud (Jun 14, 2006)

*Question about Bose unit*

I have a '97 Maxima with the Bose from wich the CD player don't work no more. I purchased a Radio from a 200 xterra wich has the same connectors exept for one. On the back side of the original unit is a round plug with two prongs, what is this one for ? On the newer radio it doesn't have that plug connector. I thought it was the power supply but don't measure anything but without that one plug the existing radio don't work and the newer radio don't work with just the two white blocks (connectors).

Bert


----------



## jsalva (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 2004 Sentra B14 with the original audio HU, does anyone knows if it´s posible to obtain an Aux input from that unit? i want to connect my ipot to it

Thanks


----------



## yfz450guy (May 20, 2008)

looking for a wire color coded diagram for a 85 300zx. the aftermarket wires are labeled but the oem wires aren't. go figure. just kidding. could use some help though.


----------



## AudioAssassin (Apr 9, 2009)

*What to do, what to do?*

I got a Nissan SY712 radio/CD Player that I want to install in my car. The problem is that I don't have the owners manual anymore, and I also lost the connectors that should be plugged in the back of the radio. Can somebody please maybe post like a photo or something or maybe email me a photo of the back of the radio so that I can see where to connect what wires, like power, amps, etc. etc. I know the colour codes, I only need to know what pins are like Power and ACC and Pre-Amp out and stuff. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## AudioAssassin (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody please?


----------



## jose.torres009 (Apr 12, 2010)

*speaker*

What's the size of the speakers for an '89 Sentra???


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

*B14 Headunit installation manual and wiring diagram*

http://www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647001.pdf

I tried to find a way to upload the JPEG's I made of this PDF to no avail. :thumbdwn:


----------



## youdoofus (Dec 25, 2010)

*DVCs*



Jasper said:


> hmm. i guess it is impossible to wire two 4ohm svc speakers to a 4ohm end. only 2ohms in parallel D:


or you could wire 'em up to 8 ohm, get 6 more(paired off to 8 ohms), paralell them all back down to a 2 ohm and get one of those JBL amps that Alma Gates uses (or maybe used by this point) that make 15000 watts!!!! Problem solved LoL


----------



## joetitone1 (Dec 20, 2011)

how do I hot wire my 93 nissan NX 1600. Have power to lights, horn etc, but no juice at ignition switch. key turns but no ignition?


----------



## gbull57 (Dec 6, 2009)

Some useful radio wiring harness info... The Install Doctor - The Do-It-Yourself Car Stereo Installation Resource - Quick Wiring Section - Radio and Stereo Wire Colors.


----------



## UnsatFC (Dec 3, 2016)

2005 Altima SE R with Bose. My factory 6 disk cd changer reads press eject when I press CD on the radio. Nothing comes out and won't allow me to insert anything. Any ideas on what can be going on?


----------

